# Scams scams scams



## sparkie (Apr 2, 2008)

Firstly 
The police /fire brigade journal doing the rounds again.
Basics are that it's just going to print and they forgot to include an electrician. *
Police and fire brigade do not recommend individual companies. * 
crunch is it's just going to print so you need to pay cash today as cheque won't clear in time.
Second monkey I've strung along and told to  off in a week.

Next one is the charity calendar your company signed up for and haven't paid for - remember seeing the said calendar-no you won't because it doesn't exist.(may even go as far as sending an invoice)

Lastly beware of some rather convincing cons and remember that If it's genuine then they will have no issue giving name and number you can call back after checking Google or phone book:thumbsup:


----------



## cornishsparks (Oct 14, 2007)

*Charity wall planners*

Beware of charity wall planner and booklet sellers , they never give the charity the right oamount of money thet deserve, some times the charity itself is a subsidary of the publishing house.
They are the lowest of the low, making out your mad saying you agreed to things you didnt.
Had loads of this three years ago, not in main yellow pages adverts now and its all stopped.


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

Advert in Fire Alarm test Log Book.

Now this publication actually DID exist! We checked with 'Trumpton'
and its procedes would go to Charity. One of each trade would be put into a log book which Trumpton would leave with client at annual inspection time. Checked with other local businesses ie Extinguisher servicing, fire escapes manuf etc. All confirmed same as we had found.

Slight problemette. Trumpton were reluctant/unable due to elf and safe t , to deliver the item so they all sat at the station and were left to rot
Ho Hum

Hugh, Pugh, Barney, Magrew, Cuthbert, Dibble and Grubb


----------

